# AMD Launches Four New Phenom X4 Processors



## malware (Mar 27, 2008)

AMD today announced immediate availability of four new high-performance AMD Phenom X4 processors for PC users in search of the Ultimate Visual Experience. Led by the AMD Phenom X4 9850 Black Edition processor, each CPU features true quad-core design, and when matched to AMD 790 series chipsets supports up to four award-winning ATI Radeon HD 3800 series graphics cards. This enthusiast PC platform, codenamed "Spider," energizes the latest PC gaming titles, speeds high-definition video playback, and delivers amazing performance for advanced productivity and multi-tasking. 


"These new AMD Phenom X4 processors unlock even greater visual computing performance to showcase the unparalleled scalability of the AMD enthusiast platform," said Mario Rivas, executive vice president, computing solutions group, AMD. "Based on AMD's advanced true quad-core architecture, these processors are loaded with powerful performance features like next-generation HyperTransport 3.0 and energy-efficient innovations like Cool'n'Quiet 2.0 technology." 

Featuring the best quad-core desktop CPUs AMD has offered, these AMD Phenom X4 quad-core processors can improve performance for gaming and multi-threaded applications. The AMD Phenom X4 9850 Black Edition is the top performer in the new line-up, with Clock Multiplier Control* for tunable performance that gives gamers and enthusiasts scalability and customizable performance levels to run multiple processor-intensive applications simultaneously. 

"As the worldwide leader in the PC industry, HP is pleased to be offering our customers the choice of AMD Phenom X3 and X4 based systems in our consumer desktop PCs," said Thi La, director of marketing, North America Consumer Computing, HP. "We are seeing a strong market demand for increased performance and multi-core capabilities." 

Consumers are now rapidly adopting quad-core processor-based desktops, as usage models expand to HD entertainment applications and gaming. AMD has responded with innovations like the AMD Phenom X4 processor and the "Spider" quad-core enthusiast platform, which commands both a high-performance and energy efficient market position at a compelling price. 

*AMD Phenom X4 9000 Series Quad-Core Processors*
The AMD Phenom quad-core processor is the world's most advanced desktop PC processor, commanding four natively integrated processor cores to break system bandwidth barriers and turbo-charge high definition (HD) platform performance. Customers can implement AMD Phenom X4 processors 9550 (2.2GHz) and 9650 (2.3GHz), or experience an enhanced multi-tasking experience with two higher frequency processors: the AMD Phenom X4 9750 (2.4GHz) and AMD Phenom X4 9850 Black Edition (2.5GHz) processors. 

*Availability and pricing* 
AMD Phenom X4 processors 9550 (2.2GHz), 9650 (2.3GHz), 9750 (2.4GHz) and 9850 (2.5GHz) are now available. For processor pricing details, please visit http://www.amd.com/pricing.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 27, 2008)

Hells yeah!  Bring on the reviews and the benchmarks!

Great price on the 9850 Black Edition!


----------



## btarunr (Mar 27, 2008)

There's a Phenom X4 9850 Black Edition too. They come with unlocked multipliers, 2.50 GHz clock.


----------



## cooler (Mar 27, 2008)

review
http://techreport.com/articles.x/14424

Overclocking 9850 3ghz


----------



## X-TeNDeR (Mar 27, 2008)

OMG! 235 bucks for the top model, and its a blackie !!!
Thanks alot AMD, we are going to cherish this opportunity.


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 27, 2008)

Oh thank god...


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 27, 2008)

Only 1.3V too!  That's better OCing than the 5000+ BE!

I want one to pair with my DFI motherboard!  Buy my stuff!!! ROFL.


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Mar 27, 2008)

Sw333333333333333333t


----------



## Necrofire (Mar 27, 2008)

Every once in a while someone will tell me that Intel's cpus are at or near the same price as AMD's lineup. I proceed to newegg, and see that my x2 6000+ is $160, while the E6550 is $170. Despite having cheaper processors, people still believe Intel is better.

AMD might finally gain some market back from Intel's cold grasp.

I can't wait on my next upgrade, I will go all AMD this time around.


----------



## candle_86 (Mar 27, 2008)

this is the Athlon XP days all over agian, and i must say for some reason looking at that i smiled, and i cant explain it, but i did. Good job with the Phenom AMD, i might just stick with your CPU's now.


----------



## hat (Mar 27, 2008)

I liked AMD anyway... plenty of performance for a great price vs Intel's overpriced processors that can reach crazy high numbers but don't really make a real difference in gaming etc =\

I understand these don't have the L3 cache error of the old phenoms right?


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 27, 2008)

Correct.  These are the B3 Phenoms that we have been waiting for.  No TLB bug.


----------



## pentastar111 (Mar 27, 2008)

Fantastic!!!!


----------



## pentastar111 (Mar 27, 2008)

Necrofire said:


> Every once in a while someone will tell me that Intel's cpus are at or near the same price as AMD's lineup. I proceed to newegg, and see that my x2 6000+ is $160, while the E6550 is $170. Despite having cheaper processors, people still believe Intel is better.
> 
> AMD might finally gain some market back from Intel's cold grasp.
> 
> I can't wait on my next upgrade, I will go all AMD this time around.


 That's what I'm doing,  all AMD this time including the GPU's...


----------



## Azazel (Mar 27, 2008)

its a great your for AMD  yay


----------



## ShinyG (Mar 27, 2008)

Good, finally a cheap way to upgrade to quad-core without paying an arm and a leg for the processor!
Intel will have to bring prices down (hopefully) to keep market share. That is good for the consumer!
Thank you AMD!


----------



## zaqwsx (Mar 27, 2008)

Someone buy my AMD Phenom 9600BE so i can get the 9850BE plz lol! Seriously though anyone? I can go to 2.8 without any voltage increase!


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 27, 2008)

I cried a little on the inside for AMD  there coming back!


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 27, 2008)

yes yes yes!
f'in sweet im so getting that BE 9850 for my Spider!!!


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 27, 2008)

::Tear:: 9850 BE for me then..or the x3. Not sure....


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Mar 27, 2008)

ShinyG said:


> Good, finally a cheap way to upgrade to quad-core without paying an arm and a leg for the processor!
> Intel will have to bring prices down (hopefully) to keep market share. That is good for the consumer!
> Thank you AMD!



erm, the q6600 is dropping to 225 dollars next month, at that price who would want a phenom?


----------



## Widjaja (Mar 27, 2008)

I wonder how well these CPU's are going to OC?
I hope they're not already almost on the limit.


----------



## 0elemental0 (Mar 27, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> erm, the q6600 is dropping to 225 dollars next month, at that price who would want a phenom?





exactly..   i HATE  intel...  but the 9850 doesnt even compete.  so i keep putting off building an intel machine, hoping for something competitive.  but for my 225 $$ it would be a q6600 not a 9850.  so sad


----------



## mdm-adph (Mar 27, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> erm, the q6600 is dropping to 225 dollars next month, at that price who would want a phenom?



God, people like you... always got to go and crap on someone's good day.


----------



## ISMurphy (Mar 27, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> erm, the q6600 is dropping to 225 dollars next month, at that price who would want a phenom?




me.

ive always used AMD and ATI. great for performance, gaming, and my wallet. never overhyped, overpriced, and overrated. Intel/Nvidia to me = larger public awareness and hype = higher prices. AMD/ATI to me = underdog and rock solid product = lower prices and great performance allowing me to stuff extra nice other stuff in all my builds.

i'll be aiming for that 9850 BE, i'll be happy to break 3.0, any more is candy, and id gladly spend the extra $10 from the Q6600 price drop mark to get one just to support a company i think deserves it for not just keeping away a monopoly, but for offering some of the best solutions and technology OUTSIDE processors.

its AMD for ME.


----------



## Bytor (Mar 27, 2008)

OMG Have to find one...


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 27, 2008)

let us know when newegg sells them or tiger


----------



## mdm-adph (Mar 27, 2008)

cooler said:


> review
> http://techreport.com/articles.x/14424
> 
> Overclocking 9850 3ghz



Hey, according to that review, at 3ghz that thing just about matches the QX6800, which is like a thousand dollar chip. 

Now, if only AMD could get them out at that speed.


----------



## btarunr (Mar 27, 2008)

mdm-adph said:


> Hey, according to that review, at 3ghz that thing just about matches the QX6800, which is like a thousand dollar chip.
> 
> Now, if only AMD could get them out at that speed.



Erm...does a 'QX6800' exist? maybe you're hinting at QX6700 more likely than QX6850.


----------



## btarunr (Mar 27, 2008)

cooler said:


> review
> http://techreport.com/articles.x/14424
> 
> Overclocking 9850 3ghz



Seriously, that's one of the most comprehensive and neutral reviews I've read in a long while. Thanks.


----------



## suraswami (Mar 27, 2008)

btarunr said:


> Seriously, that's one of the most comprehensive and neutral reviews I've read in a long while. Thanks.



ha ha the sweet demon has arrived.  I am returning back the crippled phenom 9600 that I bought on sale this monday.  Wait for few months for the motherboards to compliment the overclocking potential of these procs and I will go for it.

AMD FTW


----------



## Grings (Mar 27, 2008)

btarunr said:


> Erm...does a 'QX6800' exist? maybe you're hinting at QX6700 more likely than QX6850.



err...yes?
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/127769

I have to admit, these look pretty tempting, i wonder how they will clock with regular am2 boards (i have a spare)


----------



## magibeg (Mar 27, 2008)

Its good to see that amd is finally shaping back up and getting competitive. Unfortunately Intel seems to be big into price dropping but the phenoms seem to be priced pretty fairly. AMD might have to drop their chips another $30 or so to be competitive with the q6600 still though...


----------



## happita (Mar 27, 2008)

Very interesting to see if consumers will more than likely shift over to AMD out of curiosity since they fixed the TLB bug now. Maybe OC potential will finally be appealing, I hope they get over 3.2GHz+, hopefully the stock cooler is better than just average.


----------



## btarunr (Mar 27, 2008)

Grings said:


> err...yes?
> http://www.ebuyer.com/product/127769
> 
> I have to admit, these look pretty tempting, i wonder how they will clock with regular am2 boards (i have a spare)



I really don't think the classic AM2 socket (with the 2000 MT/s HT bus) would bottleneck these at all. HyperTransport as a central processor interface and a chipset interconnect is a very fast and efficient bus. AMD uses it as a processor interface while NVidia uses it as a chipset interconnect (that which connects the NB to the SB). You're lucky if your AM2 board has a BIOS update that makes it support K10.


----------



## ShinyG (Mar 27, 2008)

What can I add, but: weee again, price wars on the CPU market!


----------



## Grings (Mar 27, 2008)

It does, its a crosshair (i've never used it, but at £40 i couldnt say no!)


----------



## btarunr (Mar 27, 2008)

Grings said:


> It does, its a crosshair (i've never used it, but at £40 i couldnt say no!)



What! You got it for £40 ?!  You really don't need a AM2+ board. You can use it and just take the HT link speed as far as it goes.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Mar 27, 2008)

ISMurphy said:


> me.
> 
> ive always used AMD and ATI. great for performance, gaming, and my wallet. never overhyped, overpriced, and overrated. Intel/Nvidia to me = larger public awareness and hype = higher prices. AMD/ATI to me = underdog and rock solid product = lower prices and great performance allowing me to stuff extra nice other stuff in all my builds.
> 
> ...



thats a personal choice and not a intelligent consumer decision. AMD for you.


----------



## btarunr (Mar 27, 2008)

I had this idea: If there's any user with a AM2+ board and a Phenom, try lowering the the HT link speed in the BIOS to get it to 2000 MT/s. Run benches to notice any difference between the bandwidth offered by AM2 and AM2+ sockets. If the differences are insignificant, users of AM2 socket boards with K10 supportive BIOS'es could rub their hands.


----------



## Steevo (Mar 27, 2008)

Not that I am knocking AMD, but a $79 Intel C2D will run 3.2 on air.


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 27, 2008)

Steevo said:


> Not that I am knocking AMD, but a $79 Intel C2D will run 3.2 on air.



so will the BE 5000 witch just dropped to like $80 or maybe it 90 cant remember where i saw it...think it was a special somewhere but ive seen these things stable at 6400 BE speeds


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 27, 2008)

meh...


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 27, 2008)

Steevo said:


> Not that I am knocking AMD, but a $79 Intel C2D will run 3.2 on air.



My $80 5k+BE runs 3.2*5* on air.


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 27, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> My $80 5k+BE runs 3.2*5* on air.



thanx


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 27, 2008)

Oh and did I mention that's effortless?  Two BIOS settings for 3.2 

When Intel releases a QX priced under _ridiculous_, I'll glance...


----------



## Judas (Mar 27, 2008)

Well done AMD...thats made my day


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 27, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Only 1.3V too!  That's better OCing than the 5000+ BE!
> 
> I want one to pair with my DFI motherboard!  Buy my stuff!!! ROFL.



Sorry, I just read the article.  It took 1.519V to be close to stable at 3GHz, but it still wasn't stable.  It seems like just below 1.5V @ 2.9 is what they got stable.


----------



## Judas (Mar 27, 2008)

btarunr said:


> Erm...does a 'QX6800' exist? maybe you're hinting at QX6700 more likely than QX6850.



I have one..........lol!


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 27, 2008)

9850 Black Edition on sale here with "Low Availability!"

http://www.pcsforeveryone.com/Product/AMD/HD985ZXAGHBOX

Many stores seem to give an ETA of April 3rd...keep an eye out!


----------



## Bytor (Mar 27, 2008)

Eye is out trust me...  Been waiting for these...


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 27, 2008)

9850 Black Edition is what i want, okay its not as fast as the newest intel slaped together cpus but for me its a cheap and powerful upgrade from my x2 4600+
Its proven that once the cpu speeds increases on the phenoms the performance does to.
Not to mention its a hell of a lot cheaper allowing more money to be spent on other areas of hardware.


----------



## Braveheart (Mar 27, 2008)

just found what i am upgrading to in a year


----------



## twicksisted (Mar 27, 2008)

just out of interest... can you put a phenom into an AM2 motherboard,... or does it have to be AM2+?


----------



## suraswami (Mar 27, 2008)

What will happen if I drop in a phenom in a AM2 socket mobo that doesn't have bios support for it?  Will the mobo or cpu die?


----------



## suraswami (Mar 27, 2008)

ha ha the same question from both of us


----------



## Gam'ster (Mar 27, 2008)

Things seem to be looking up for AMD....ok it may not stomp all over intels offerings but with the current price structure for both cpu/gpu markets its certainly catching the eye of enthusiasts/system builders alike which can only mean good news, but they seriously need to get rid of the shite marketing god its awful...i mean im all for product highlights but please:shadedshu 

Cheers
Gam


----------



## btarunr (Mar 27, 2008)

suraswami said:


> What will happen if I drop in a phenom in a AM2 socket mobo that doesn't have bios support for it?  Will the mobo or cpu die?



It just won't POST / boot. You'll be staring at an eco-friendly black screen.


----------



## brian.ca (Mar 27, 2008)

twicksisted]just out of interest... can you put a phenom into an AM2 motherboard said:


> What will happen if I drop in a phenom in a AM2 socket mobo that doesn't have bios support for it?  Will the mobo or cpu die?



Twicksisted, you can put a phenom into a AM2 board but the board has to support it (read on) so it may need a bios update.

Suraswami, Tomshardware had a sorta dumb article about phenom/am2 compatabilty and they didn't report any faults with the CPU/board as a result besides the certain combos just not working.   As I understand it the reason it didn't work was just b/c of a bios needed an update to do so (keep in mind this was back around when phenoms first came out - I'd imagine most mobo makers should have updates by now, and especially if these turn out to be popular).  You should check your mobo makers website or do some google searchs to see if your mobo should support AM2+ chips or needs (/ has available) a bios update to allow that.


----------



## brian.ca (Mar 27, 2008)

btarunr said:


> Seriously, that's one of the most comprehensive and neutral reviews I've read in a long while. Thanks.



It would have been nice if they included the 2.9ghz overclock among all the benches though.  If all that takes is a multiplier change in the bios and that's a good stable OC it's a fair bet that a lot of people will buy them and bump them up to that or something very simliar (I have a 5000+ BE and with no OC experience was able to bump it up to 3.0 with no problems at all).


----------



## Braveheart (Mar 27, 2008)

twicksisted said:


> just out of interest... can you put a phenom into an AM2 motherboard,... or does it have to be AM2+?



it has to be AM2+ unless it's an asus 5** series and has the latest bios update.


----------



## suraswami (Mar 27, 2008)

btarunr said:


> It just won't POST / boot. You'll be staring at an eco-friendly black screen.



very funny.


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 27, 2008)

I Rang my local shop and as soon as his supplier get's one, I'll have one, the new black true 4 core lmao! Betcha they didn't scotch tape there cores together hey intel boy's..


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 27, 2008)

few more steppings, the CPUs should be even better, but this is a good display.


----------



## Greatpumkin628 (Mar 27, 2008)

Just wondering.. If I was going to jump on this would  getting the very affordable ECS 780G board instead of a 790FX have any drawbacks other than having fewer pci-x 16 slots?  I like the sb700 on the ECS and woluld only have one 3870 anyways.  Which would, I understand, actually crossfire (hybrud?) with  the onboard.    

  What say you?


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 27, 2008)

SB700 is plagued with something...I don't remember what.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 27, 2008)

you can put a phenom into an AM2 board, its 940 pins. As was mentioned, the bios just needs to support it. Most vendors have their AM2 boards up to spec to support AMDs quads.


----------



## anticlutch (Mar 28, 2008)

X-TeNDeR said:


> OMG! 235 bucks for the top model, and its a blackie !!!
> Thanks alot AMD, we are going to cherish this opportunity.



My thoughts exactly... though the recent sales of Q6600's (G0) at or below the $200 price point kind of pisses on the fire


----------



## Greatpumkin628 (Mar 28, 2008)

Well that bug seems to be with ubuntu mostly or "alternative" os soloutions.  It looks like the 780G has all the fsb and ht capacity of the 790fx, simply less pic-ex16 slots and capacity.  So it SEEMS for one graphics card a 780G for 75$ bucks with this phenom could be a sweet combo... gonna check the bios for the ecs 780G for oc capacity then perhaps I'll "add to cart".

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813135075


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 28, 2008)

hows the rating on the ECS as of reliability, over the last few years their reliability has went down apparently


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Mar 28, 2008)

avoid ecs ...


----------



## Greatpumkin628 (Mar 28, 2008)

ECS is only 780G in ATX.  I need the extra pci slots for my wireless and x-fi.  The Asus is M-atx.   Pity.  No room for 3870 and the pci cards in there.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 28, 2008)

ok go to newegg.com and look at AM2+ motherboards with AMD chipset there are plenty that are ATX or SATX, that are 790FX,790X,780G,770.


----------



## suraswami (Mar 28, 2008)

go for it.  ECS has excellent customer service.  their boards actually perform well at that low cost.


----------



## btarunr (Mar 28, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> SB700 is plagued with something...I don't remember what.



A clock-generator malfunction. AMD has recalled all SB700 stock and is releasing a fixed SB710 soon.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 28, 2008)

What he said ^^


----------



## Greatpumkin628 (Mar 28, 2008)

well the sweet spot is fading quick if I have to get a 790FX for 100$ more and the Q6600 is coming down in price..  I guess I'll empty my shopping cart then and wait for the dust to settle.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813127034
and  the 8400 wolfdale for $220 kinda kills the buzz considering 4.0 GHZ on air no prob.   I really don"t want to go to big evil blue but damm...


----------



## BumbRush (Mar 28, 2008)

greatpumkin, check the biostar ta770, its a hell of a little board, shold do the trick, people at RH and PcPer love them


----------



## ISMurphy (Mar 28, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> thats a personal choice and not a intelligent consumer decision. AMD for you.




how is this not *AN* intelligent consumer decision?

- more money into a lower marketed company that produces solid technology will add more to their ability to lower that price even more, force compeition from the advertising frenzy of consumer knowledge based on those who watch them on TV so want them. Less mass advertising $$$ spent  = lower chip prices.

- support in a company that is the underdog, but still provdies a proven, solid, and great working technology, keeps the big dog companies from running a monopoly, hence swinging the market to whatever they want at what prices they want.

- niche or mainstream support of products forces a more rapid increase or research into further advancing technology in that class ( CPU's ), offering more solutions in that niche or stream of consumerism ( i.e. triple cores, lower priced CPU's, and the like ) increases not only the advnacement of said tech, but a wider product base and an initiation of the " follow the leader " marketing process of one company following suit of the other to provide the same solutions at lower cost. This is what AMD does and IS doing and as of late are coming first to market with it and evening the playing field in both the CPU and GPU market right now. without support and even that " extra $10 " to fuel this kind of fire, wed all be paying $700 for a Q6600 because we'd have nothing else offered.

i'd gladly offer up $10 extra at release for one of those and am sound in both my freedom of decision as a consumer and user of their technology which has never failed me opposed to the competition and happy to support their efforts to bring more tech, for better prices, to a more equal playing field. 

but thats just me, to each their own.


----------



## Braveheart (Mar 28, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> erm, the q6600 is dropping to 225 dollars next month, at that price who would want a phenom?



me. the Q6600 is old.


----------



## suraswami (Mar 28, 2008)

ISMurphy said:


> how is this not *AN* intelligent consumer decision?
> 
> - more money into a lower marketed company that produces solid technology will add more to their ability to lower that price even more, force compeition from the advertising frenzy of consumer knowledge based on those who watch them on TV so want them. Less mass advertising $$$ spent  = lower chip prices.
> 
> ...



Slight Change - *"we would all be paying $700 for a worthless POS celeron"*


----------



## ISMurphy (Mar 29, 2008)

correction noted. its is ore than just price vs power vs perception, but i go for companies that do things for consumer interest and not the interest of their pocketbooks. albeit Intel DOES produce quality processors, the manufacturing costs of said chips are much more salvageable than what they release the initial pricing at, that is not, at all, a good invetment for a consumer.

if you let them charge you for it, and then you pay it, you are just allowing them to then say " well how much farther can we make you open that wallet? " if you flip the bird and say " i'll try these guys then " they are much more apt to ( as we have seen ) plummet pricing down to compete. this to me is just an insult to the buyer saying, " yeah we could have charged you this much to begin with, but there were more than enough suckers out there willing to pay it so... that's YOUR bad Mr. Joe Consumer "


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 29, 2008)

Hmmm.... let me think?????? makin a six figure income, I REALLY DON'T CARE....It's what keeps a company going PS AMD is dropping prices this week coming.... So keep yo coments to yourself....


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Mar 29, 2008)

ISMurphy said:


> how is this not *AN* intelligent consumer decision?
> 
> - more money into a lower marketed company that produces solid technology will add more to their ability to lower that price even more, force compeition from the advertising frenzy of consumer knowledge based on those who watch them on TV so want them. Less mass advertising $$$ spent  = lower chip prices.
> 
> ...



thanks for pointing out a grammatical error, everything else is just opinion and "what ifs"

So if AMD wasnt in this position they wouldnt get lazy, hike prices and put out junk? Thats exactly what happened when Intel put out the C2D, AMD were there raking in profits, laughing about the p4 too busy to mind or care what was going on, i am not in this game for any big company (whether or not there is an underdog doesnt matter they are still big companies in thier own right). You guys an pull the sob story with someone else, or at least someone who cares to hear that stuff. I have my bucks, i want thier performance, its a simple as that. If it wasnt for the C2D's we wouldnt have these cheap AX2 chips now would we? The worst liar is the liar who lies to himself.

BTW i left a few grammatical errors for you to correct, so at least you can do the only thing you do right.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Mar 29, 2008)

Braveheart said:


> me. the Q6600 is old.



you would buy something because its new and not because it is better?

better gets my money ...


----------



## tkpenalty (Mar 29, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> thanks for pointing out a grammatical error, everything else is just opinion and "what ifs"
> 
> So if AMD wasnt in this position they wouldnt get lazy, hike prices and put out junk? Thats exactly what happened when Intel put out the C2D, AMD were there raking in profits, laughing about the p4 too busy to mind or care what was going on, i am not in this game for any big company (whether or not there is an underdog doesnt matter they are still big companies in thier own right). You guys an pull the sob story with someone else, or at least someone who cares to hear that stuff. I have my buck, i want thier performance, its a simple as that.
> 
> BTW i left a few grammatical errors for you to correct, so at least you can do one thing right.



+1. QFT. Intel is doing that at the moment, slacking off the quality of their products, examples, like the E8xxx manufacturing quality variation and the lack of investment for cooling.


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Mar 29, 2008)

Weee for AMD.


----------



## candle_86 (Mar 29, 2008)

Well from what ive seen the new B3's do out preform the Q6600 @ stock at least the 9850's do  and are cheaper, so thats a point for AMD, and the Tri Cores are gonna cause Intel to sweat


----------



## pentastar111 (Mar 29, 2008)

Why are people arguing over this?? Fact of the matter is this...Intel puts out the fastest proc's right now.  That is apparent...But...Is their top of the line affordable to the average joe? ABSOLUTELY NOT!!! That's like comparing a Ferrari to the 66 Chevelle I used to own. Sure the Ferrari will go from 0 to 60 in 4 seconds vs my Chevy's 5 second 0 to 60 time. BUT the Ferrari also costs 240,000 dollars more than that Chevy....  Does it mean the Chevelle was any less fun to drive? Hell no!!...That motherf&%ker was an abslolute blast to drive...high 11's, low 12's in the quarter isn't so bad either, all from a car that cost me less than $5000.. The same can be said about these chips...Sure the "top dog" Intel is the fastest but it also cost over a grand..:shadedshu..If you got the fat wallet and are willing to spend the cash...by all means do it...Personally, I like the fact that AMD is finally pulling it together....As it has been pointed out, good compitition whether it be at the high-end or the mid-range, benefits everyone. ( By the way I've got a 67 Fury in the works that in about 2 to 3 years I hope to get low 10's in the quarter)...F^ck Ferrari. lol


----------



## jpierce55 (Mar 29, 2008)

Wow Newegg dropped the old Phenom down to $170, it is not a great processor, but not bad at that price.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 29, 2008)

Braveheart said:


> me. the Q6600 is old.



Lol @ Old, my next door neighbour has a 1992 Ferrari 456GT, it delivers 440BHP and has a top speed of 310KPH or 190MPH, it's old........but it's still one of the fastest cars on the road!  An example of 16 year old engine technology still beating 16 month old engine technology......if the quality is right (and thats the important thing) then age is less important......take me for example


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 29, 2008)

candle_86 said:


> Well from what ive seen the new B3's do out preform the Q6600 @ stock at least the 9850's do  and are cheaper, so thats a point for AMD, and the Tri Cores are gonna cause Intel to sweat



But the Tri cores are ONLY going to OEM not retail (certainly initially).


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 29, 2008)

pentastar111 said:


> Why are people arguing over this?? Fact of the matter is this...Intel puts out the fastest proc's right now.  That is apparent...But...Is their top of the line affordable to the average joe? ABSOLUTELY NOT!!! That's like comparing a Ferrari to the 66 Chevelle I used to own. Sure the Ferrari will go from 0 to 60 in 4 seconds vs my Chevy's 5 second 0 to 60 time. BUT the Ferrari also costs 240,000 dollars more than that Chevy....  Does it mean the Chevelle was any less fun to drive? Hell no!!...That motherf&%ker was an abslolute blast to drive...high 11's, low 12's in the quarter isn't so bad either, all from a car that cost me less than $5000.. The same can be said about these chips...Sure the "top dog" Intel is the fastest but it also cost over a grand..:shadedshu..If you got the fat wallet and are willing to spend the cash...by all means do it...Personally, I like the fact that AMD is finally pulling it together....As it has been pointed out, good compitition whether it be at the high-end or the mid-range, benefits everyone. ( By the way I've got a 67 Fury in the works that in about 2 to 3 years I hope to get low 10's in the quarter)...F^ck Ferrari. lol



ha i agree with pretty much *everything* you just said!
and damn those are some good ass times! gotta love muscle!
one of my best friends has got a gs400 that does high 10's low 11's
its a beast!

but yea i totally agree i don't understand why intel feels the need to slap a $1000+
price tag on a processor, imo for that price they should beat amd's top of the line by a much bigger margin!


----------



## hat (Mar 29, 2008)

Given the choice between a Q6600 for $225 for a Phenom 9850 for the same price I would go with the Q6600. Yeah I like AMD but the Q6600 is better... =\


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 29, 2008)

hat said:


> Given the choice between a Q6600 for $225 for a Phenom 9850 for the same price I would go with the Q6600. Yeah I like AMD but the Q6600 is better... =\



as of now your right! the q6600 is imo the best chip intel ever put out but why the hell the jump from $225 to $1000+ when you can just oc the q6600?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Mar 29, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> as of now your right! the q6600 is imo the best chip intel ever put out but why the hell the jump from $225 to $1000+ when you can just oc the q6600?





jpierce55 said:


> Wow Newegg dropped the old Phenom down to $170, it is not a great processor, but not bad at that price.




double +1


----------



## hat (Mar 29, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> as of now your right! the q6600 is imo the best chip intel ever put out but why the hell the jump from $225 to $1000+ when you can just oc the q6600?



Umm... the 9850 won't be $1000+


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 29, 2008)

i know i was refering to intel why do they think the qx9650 is worth $1000 bucks and the qx9775 goes for 1600?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Mar 29, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> i know i was refering to intel why do they think the qx9650 is worth $1000 bucks and the qx9775 goes for 1600?



the 1600 is to match the fsb


----------



## ISMurphy (Mar 29, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> thanks for pointing out a grammatical error, everything else is just opinion and "what ifs"
> 
> So if AMD wasnt in this position they wouldnt get lazy, hike prices and put out junk? Thats exactly what happened when Intel put out the C2D, AMD were there raking in profits, laughing about the p4 too busy to mind or care what was going on, i am not in this game for any big company (whether or not there is an underdog doesnt matter they are still big companies in thier own right). You guys an pull the sob story with someone else, or at least someone who cares to hear that stuff. I have my bucks, i want thier performance, its a simple as that. If it wasnt for the C2D's we wouldnt have these cheap AX2 chips now would we? The worst liar is the liar who lies to himself.
> 
> BTW i left a few grammatical errors for you to correct, so at least you can do the only thing you do right.



lol, so defensive, just stating that saying it is bad consumer decision is YOUR opinion and what if, i justified my reasoning, you sling insults, to each their own. you don't wanna hear it, don't read a forum based off peoples input and opinions. So enjoy your bucks and your intel, more power to you.

BTW, i left a little SERIOUS BUSINESS in there for you, so at least you can do the only thing you do right. :shadedshu


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 29, 2008)

Is Murphy and IRA, cool yalls jets, you have your opinions on what you like, leave it at that, arguing over both companies is very trivial, and childish. Also for my opinion, I am very happy that AMD did fix the TLB bug and have released numerous 2, 3, and 4 core CPUs compared to what was going on with the B2 CPUs.


----------



## ISMurphy (Mar 29, 2008)

you got it and agreed, nothign to argue about. i apoligize IRA, and i still think you are awesome


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Mar 30, 2008)

ISMurphy said:


> you got it and agreed, nothign to argue about. i apoligize IRA, and i still think you are awesome



i apologize as well.

edit: i think ur awesum 2


----------



## Widjaja (Mar 30, 2008)

You never see this kind of public apology at most other forums.
Mainly because the ones who cause the the crap are the ones who run the show.
But still. . . .

Go TPU users.


----------

